# english pleasure show - what can I expect?



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I really want to show my mare Jubilee this summer. I've never shown before, but I know of English pleasure shows in my area and I've heard the judges aren't too hard. A little info ... Jubilee is an 18 yo TB and she's well trained in dressage and jumping and has been in lots of shows before I bought her. 

I just want it to be a learning experience but fun. Has anyone shown English pleasure before? What should I expect?


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

I would go and watch a class at the specific show you plan on attending. There are different types of EP classes.

I'm assuming you would be showing your horse in the Hunter manner:

















But I've also shown in EP classes that are Saddle Seat:

















So I would just make sure you know exactly _what_ EP class you're going into.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Yes, it is hunter style. It involves walk, trot, canter and hand gallop, all on command. As well as counter-canter, halt and change of direction.


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

I've never had to counter-canter in an EP class.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Jubilee Rose, that show sounds so fun!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thank you horsegirl, it does! I am excited. I hope it all works out. I don't know for sure yet if I'm going in it, but hopefully. 

Entitled - Hmm... maybe there are different levels? I'm not sure if its actually called English Pleasure, but its something along those lines. Maybe "Hunter Undersaddle," not sure... :?


----------

